# Could people share pics of their field goldens?



## RachS (12 mo ago)

We are first time golden owners and we were wondering if people could share pics of their field goldens?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Honey was a field golden living with non-hunters. She tried to hone her skills by hiding in the tall grasses waiting for the ball!


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

All of our last 5 Goldens, including the two we have now, were from field breeding lines...see if I can drop in a few pictures...





















-----------------------------Fox -------------------------------------------------------------Shooter Pup--------------------------------------------Shooter @ 2







-------------------------------------------Maddie








Maddie --------------------------------------------Fox -------------------------------------------------Spirit


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

Lily & Gibbs. Both from field lines


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

Here's my two field boys. Top one is more Hunt test/performance type pedigree, bottom one is a field trial pedigree.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Maybe not exactly a "field golden" but this boy LOVES to hunt!


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

DevWind said:


> Maybe not exactly a "field golden" but this boy LOVES to hunt!
> View attachment 890772


Well, he's in a field......


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

FurdogDad said:


> Well, he's in a field......


This is true....


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Emmett is six months old!


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Summit at almost 16 months


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

3Pebs3 said:


> Summit at almost 16 months
> 
> Wow, a fine looking Golden with tons of style! That pup would be welcome in my duck blind anytime at all....


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Here's Duster.


----------



## 3goldens2keep (Feb 13, 2019)

ceegee said:


> Here's Duster.


Wow, another great looking athletic Golden...! Thanks for sharing those great pictures...


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Thank you so much @3goldens2keep She has an awesome field pedigree: Pedigree: Zaniri Together We Climb TDCH, IAC
I bet she would love that!! We focus on agility, scent, and tricks. She's already a CKC Trick Champion.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

ceegee said:


> Here's Duster.


Your Duster was a big inspiration for getting Summit and competing in agility


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

3Pebs3 said:


> Your Duster was a big inspiration for getting Summit and competing in agility


Thank you!


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

3goldens2keep said:


> Wow, another great looking athletic Golden...! Thanks for sharing those great pictures...


Thank you. He's an awesome working dog and a joy to train. He excels at anything I ask him to do.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

ceegee said:


> Thank you. He's an awesome working dog and a joy to train. He excels at anything I ask him to do.



Love your Duster, he's a fantastic boy.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Hawthorn, the youngster. About 10 months in the land photo. About 5 or 6 months in the water photo.


----------



## mmb2021 (Aug 11, 2021)

Our girl is 10 months old, all field/working lines behind her.


----------



## Atlasdog (Sep 30, 2020)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Beautiful Field Goldens all.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Atlasdog said:


> View attachment 890949


This photo is hilarious! He looks like he's being scolded. 😆


----------



## green branch (Oct 24, 2020)

A cross of show and field lines:


----------



## JP1 (Jan 10, 2022)

Beautiful dog GB !!


----------

